

Ask YC: What time zone are you in? - edw519

Am I the only one to notice that responses here are not only related to the quality and interest of the content, but also to the time of day?  Seems like a lot of activity while I sleep (U.S. Eastern Standard Time GMT-5).  Maybe I need to shift my "hacker.news day".  Where is everyone at?
======
xirium
I am steadfastly in GMT. Wherever I go, my watch, phone and laptop remain in
GMT. Even in the summer, in the UK, which goes to GMT+1, I stay in GMT.

What hours am I awake? Whatever hours are the most productive. If I have admin
tasks then I'll be in daylight hours. Otherwise, I'm most productive doing
extended stints.

I've noticed there is a large contingent of UK hackers on this forum. This
could account for some activity outside of US office hours. The remainder is
probably people doing irregular hours.

------
NoBSWebDesign
I was just thinking the same thing while responding to the bootstrapping
thread which seems to have made it to the front page since I left work
yesterday, with a ton of comments.

I'm right here with you at GMT-5.

------
dkokelley
GMT -8 (Pacific Time). I'm surprised that there aren't that many over here it
seems.

~~~
jgrahamc
I'm sure there are plenty but most are still in bed.

~~~
mullr
I'm PST, and I've been up for quite some time, but that was for the purpose of
talking with JST.

------
sanj
It's clear that the majority of YC hackers have been lucky enough to avoid
Timezone coding -- otherwise you'd not consider "GMT-5" a timezone!

It's America/New_York, according to the Olson DB.

------
kirubakaran
Pacific Time

<http://www.kirubakaran.com/phr0zen> has twice-a-day snapshots of Hacker News
front page. May be that will help?

~~~
edw519
Nice hack. Thank you.

------
nkohari
I'm in EST also. I notice there's a lot of stuff later on, but I always
assumed that was because there were a plethora of night-owl hackers. :)

------
jgrahamc
CET which is UTC+1

~~~
edu
So do I.

------
cos
Alaska Standard Time -9 GMT

------
maheshcr
GMT+5.5 Bangalore, India

------
jdavid
central America/Chicago

even though i live in milwaukee

------
ldambra
GMT +1 (France)

------
cousin_it
GMT +3, Moscow

------
fendale
GMT - Ireland

------
btbytes
GMT+5.5 India

------
pistoriusp
GMT+2, SAST

------
babo
GMT+2, EET

~~~
asmosoinio
I'll double that. EET. Turku, Finland, to be more exact.

------
misterbwong
PST here.

------
calpar
GMT+2

------
btw0
GMT+8

------
cstejerean
GMT-6

------
ivan
GMT+1

------
david927
GMT+1

------
intellectronica
UTC

------
prakash
IST

------
curi
pacific time for me. daytime is reasonably active IME. at 2am, not so many
people are on. that's no surprise: 2am my time means it's later for the rest
of the US.

------
lst
I'm timeless. (Really!)

